
Ask HN: Why are Lot of people in US turned away from Covid-19 testing? - quietthrow
I see on the Johns Hopkins covid-19 dashboard that China has 80k infections and ~3k deaths. Italy has 35k infections and ~3k deaths!! One tested&#x2F;acted early and swiftly and the other didn’t.  Meanwhile US is still not testing rapidly or moving swiftly. What are the possible outcomes here Given the best idea the govt leadership has here to give money to people. Is this more of a election win strategy than actually solving the problem?
======
severine
Testing is going to be the source of many scandals. The only group
consistently or frequently tested around here (Spain) is politicians. It's
also the less transparently talked about issue.

The maps they (we!) are drawing and looking at might be very misleading.

~~~
quietthrow
If all of the high ranking officials of countries got this I bet the swiftness
at which govts can move would be very different.

------
keiferski
Relying on the information coming out of China seems unwise, especially the
day after they expelled American journalists. I would be very skeptical.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/business/media/china-
expe...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/business/media/china-expels-
american-journalists.html)

